# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box تحديثات :  Falcon Qualcomm Module V1.9 (28th March 2018)Super Update

## mohamed73

*Falcon Box  Next Generation Repair Tool  iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM Qualcomm Module V1.9 (28th March 2018)          *  *     * **    **  *:What News Inside :
Added *  *MSM8936
MSM8976
MSM8937
MSM8909
MSM8929
MSM8992
MSM8610
MSM8916
MSM8917
MSM8940
MSM8952
MSM8953
MSM8994
MSM8996
MSM8x10
MSM8x26
MSM8998
MSM8226 
Read Pattern Lock For Qualcomm Devices
- Supports Read Pattern in Edl Mode 
Write RawFirmware
- Edl Mode (2 Methods)
- Fastboot Mode 
List Partitions
Read Firmware
Manually Dump Any Partition
Manually Dump Full Firmware
Auto Make Raw xml  
Format
List / Wipe Any Single Partition
Wipe Full Rom
Manual Format
Factory Reset
Remove Account Lock
- Universal Qualcomm Method
- Xiaomi Method 
Custom Flasher
- Flash Any Custom Image without Full Flash
- Flash Any Partition without Full Flash 
------------------
Read Information
------------------
- Normal Mode
- Fastboot Mode
- Diag Mode
- Download/Edl Mode 
------------------
Network Unlock
------------------
Read Codes
Direct Unlock
- Old Security Method
- New Security Method 
- Support Most Models 
------------------
Efs Tool
------------------
Read Efs
Write Efs
Reset Efs 
------------------
Qcn Tool
------------------
Read Qcn
Write Qcn
Factory Format 
------------------
Misc
------------------
Enable Diag 
Remove Account Locks
- Normal Mode
- Fastboot Mode
- Edl Mode
- Diag Mode
Factory Reset
- Normal Mode
- Fastboot Mode
Bootloader Lock
Bootloader Unlock
Beta Imei Repair in Edl Mode
Script Generation
Reboot edl Mode 
------------------
Repair
------------------
Write Imei 1 (Most Qualcomm Models Supported)
Write Imei 2 (Most Qualcomm Models Supported)
Write Meid (Most Qualcomm Models Supported)
Write Esn (Most Qualcomm Models Supported)
Write Spc (Most Qualcomm Models Supported)
Imei Repair for Oppo Qualcomm Devices
Imei Repair for OnePLus Qualcomm Devices 
- 5 Different Methods 
- Nv Method
- Efs Method
- New Security Method
- Oppo Method 
- OnePlus Method 
Demo Unlock Tool 
Vivo V5 Plus
Vivo V7 Plus
Vivo Y21L
Vivo Y53
Vivo Y55
Vivo Y55L
Vivo Y55S
Vivo Y66 
Generic 
Demo Unlock 
2 Different Methods  
More Features will be added in comming versions  *                الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   **  **  **       
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   **

----------


## mohamed73

_      # MTK FREE MODULE Falcon Power # QUALCOMM FREE MODULE Falcon Power # FRP FREE MODULE Falcon Power  # SAMSUNG FREE MODULE Falcon Power  # LG FREE MODULE Falcon Power  # MOTO FREE MODULE Falcon Power # HTC FREE MODULE Falcon Power                 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     THIS IS RIGHT TIME TO BUY "SOON BIG BLAST"     _

----------


## mohamed73

_If you Forget your 
User Name & password 
Recover Your Self 1 Click   Run Recovery Tool As Admin        Get Ur Details In One Click         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------

